# United wants $100/each for a boogie-board bag



## skim118 (Jul 24, 2009)

We are leaving for Maui tomorrow and we just checked with United and they consider boogie-boards as "excess-size" (70 linear inches instead of 62 inches) even though it weighs just 14 lbs.   

We have flown on American and Hawaiian before and even now both of them will accept our boards as a regular checked bag. 

I guess we will have to rent; maybe it will be cheaper to buy new ones and give it to a family that will be checking in WKORV on Aug 9.


----------



## post-it (Jul 24, 2009)

skim118 said:


> We are leaving for Maui tomorrow and we just checked with United and they consider boogie-boards as "excess-size" (70 linear inches instead of 62 inches) even though it weighs just 14 lbs.
> 
> We have flown on American and Hawaiian before and even now both of them will accept our boards as a regular checked bag.
> 
> I guess we will have to rent; maybe it will be cheaper to buy new ones and give it to a family that will be checking in WKORV on Aug 9.



Much better to rent them there.  We used to take our own, but the past 2 trips we have rented.  If I remember right it was a small cost for a weeks rental and you dont have the hassle of lugging them through the airport.


----------



## ginsun88 (Jul 24, 2009)

DH packs our boogie boards in a garbage bag and we don't incur extra charges.  Of course, the boards are not protected as if they were in a boogie board bag.


----------



## post-it (Jul 24, 2009)

Back when we did take our boards, our neighbor who is employed with Continental told us to put them in a old garment bag.  Which did work, I'm not sure if you still are charged extra now.  At the time we packed them this way we weren't charged but that was before all of these extra charges they are putting on travelers.  When its in a garmet bag it just goes down the belt with the other luggage.


----------



## UWSurfer (Jul 24, 2009)

Back in the 70's we used surf riders, aka surf matt's before boogie boards came on the scene.  They were basically a short inflatable raft with brass gromets on the ends with a rope running across the grommets to hold onto.  They were ALOT of fun, but later banned from LA County beaches as the lifeguards got tired of rescuing people who can't swim who'd go out on them and have them deflate. 

Flash forward to the stupid airline fee's, and an inflatable matt or "board" might make a lot more sense.  Here's an example...but there many others.

http://ripitupsports.com/category/3117726621/1/Bodyboarding.htm


----------



## Twinkstarr (Jul 24, 2009)

UWSurfer said:


> Back in the 70's we used surf riders, aka surf matt's before boogie boards came on the scene.  They were basically a short inflatable raft with brass gromets on the ends with a rope running across the grommets to hold onto.  They were ALOT of fun, but later banned from LA County beaches as the lifeguards got tired of rescuing people who can't swim who'd go out on them and have them deflate.
> 
> Flash forward to the stupid airline fee's, and an inflatable matt or "board" might make a lot more sense.  Here's an example...but there many others.
> 
> http://ripitupsports.com/category/3117726621/1/Bodyboarding.htm



 I'm old enough to remember those. Yes they were tons of fun.

I personally would just rent boogie boards myself.


----------



## janej (Jul 24, 2009)

I am not sure how much rental would cost.  If you have time, check out shipping via Fedex ground.  We shipped two sets of skis for $30+ (one way) from East coast to Colorado.  The box was really heavy.


----------



## post-it (Jul 24, 2009)

It looks like it's around $35-$40 for the weeks rental.


----------



## skim118 (Jul 24, 2009)

post-it said:


> It looks like it's around $35-$40 for the weeks rental.



One more reason to fly Hawaiian I suppose;  we are staying for 15 days; would rather buy boards at Costco and give them away.


----------



## post-it (Jul 24, 2009)

This would depend on how often your kids boogie board.  Living in California my teens board all the time and the boards you rent from the surf shops are better quality.  It also depends on how often your kids are going to use them during trip, if this is a large portion of their activity it's not as much as most excursions you pay for.


----------



## cpamomma (Jul 24, 2009)

skim118 said:


> One more reason to fly Hawaiian I suppose;  we are staying for 15 days; would rather buy boards at Costco and give them away.



I heard about a few non-profit thrift shops.  You can donate your boards, get a tax deduction and help out a local organization.  Or, you can leave your boards, etc for a fellow tugger.


----------



## wmmmmm (Jul 25, 2009)

Yikes.  We just returned from the big island (United) and instead of bringing our two boogie boards in a bag like always do (never charged for over-sized luggage), we instead rented two from Snorkel Bob.  I was worried that if United enforced the 62" rule, we would have been charged >$100 one way!  It's a little bit of a hassle going to rent the boards and dropping the boards off, especially driving to Kona during rush hour but now I'm glad.  The cost was $54 for two boards for a week.


----------



## jehb2 (Jul 30, 2009)

Before we had our little ones I use to duck-tape our two bookie boards together. They we cheap so I didn't worry. I didn't even bother with a plastic covering and they never got damaged. 

Now I'm sad because I would have to pay for my 9.99 beach umbrella that I've been taking for years. I wonder if united would consider that over sized?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Jul 30, 2009)

We used to take out two chairs as luggage, they are the kind you fold and put in the cover and sling on your bag. When Hawaiian started charging for luggage, that seemed crazy. So we bought cheap chairs there. The last place we stayed had free chairs for Tuggers but we gave them to someone who worked there. I wanted to give them out at the airport, but too much hassle because of dropping the rental car off first. Buying things there adds to the cost, but it's cheaper than paying for them as luggage. There was a thread about storage for small things like this that was started in Maui, maybe someone would do that at the other islands. All you'd need is a garage and it would be a way to add some income.
Liz


----------

